# Murderous Skies in June, just DE 2nd Wave?



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Just found this over at Dakka

Source


The Decapitator said:



> Finally, and to me the best and most interesting part of the fleeting glimpse I got of the latest issue, was when I turned to the inside of the back page (which I will admit was the first thing I did! ) The artwork is of either a Razorwing Jetfighter or a Voidraven Bomber, however it looks more like the Voidraven in my opinion. And the text reads "Next Month - Wartorn Skies! The Dark Eldar descend from the Skies in a raid on Realspace!" Im pretty sure there words were to that effect, if not then they are pretty close.
> 
> So that's everything I can remember, I hope that's of interest to the Dakka community. The 'Next Month' part confirming Wartorn Skies is very interesting, whether it's referring to the possible Summer of Flyers expansion and confirming the name, or whether it's just a teaser for the upcoming DE releases on the 10th and the 24th June is anyones guess. Although I would be surprised if they advertised Summer of Flyers with just DE artwork and a DE release, even if it is a Flyer. However I guess it does confirm 1 thing, the upcoming DE waves will contain either a Voidraven or a Razorwing, possibly both! Stranger things have happened!
> 
> Anyway that's all from me, hope you guys find this of some use!



Update :
It seems this might not be the Wartorn Skies expansion, just hint's at the DE release. Seems the OP was mistaken.

"Next month:

Warhammer 40,000

MURDEROUS SKIES

The Dark Eldar Surge Into Realspace

White Dwarf

On Sale May 28th" 

Picture from Dakkadakka


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

oh yay, the DE get their flyer(s) which are not even THAT popular in the first place given they share a spot with ravagers.

still, if they are nice enough kits, i wont mind having one or two if its the VR, the razorwing just does not really seem that good to me.


----------



## Tahiri (Feb 28, 2011)

Been any DE news on Wracks and Venoms and the like?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Wracks will be metal and Venoms will be in the release as well.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

wracks metal? are they insane? wracks are more then fit to be plastic, seeing as they become troops.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> wracks metal? are they insane? wracks are more then fit to be plastic, seeing as they become troops.


Naw, Warriors and Wyches are already plastic. I doubt GW would want to produce too many super expensive plastic kits for infantry when they're redoing the entire range. Maybe when the next DE Codex comes out.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh hells to the yes, that looks amazing.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Oh hells to the yes, that looks amazing.


Errr it may not be accurate thought it was. Maybe the OP will shine some light.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> Errr it may not be accurate thought it was. Maybe the OP will shine some light.


Wait, it's not real?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Wait, it's not real?


its a conversion,its not a model Jes goodwin has been anywhere near, too basic looking and does not have any engines as far as i can see.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> its a conversion,its not a model Jes goodwin has been anywhere near, too basic looking and does not have any engines as far as i can see.


Shit.  I emailed the link to a friend who's been waiting for the Voidraven.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

It seems this might not be the Wartorn Skies expansion, just hint's at the DE release. Seems the OP was mistaken.

"Next month:

Warhammer 40,000

MURDEROUS SKIES

The Dark Eldar Surge Into Realspace

White Dwarf

On Sale May 28th" 

Picture from Dakkadakka


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It's certainly not an 'Eavy Metal job, not even the right scheme for it given the Kabal colours in the book, and this early any leaked images would be of the ones done for the official release, ie. EM paint jobs...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> It's certainly not an 'Eavy Metal job, not even the right scheme for it given the Kabal colours in the book, and this early any leaked images would be of the ones done for the official release, ie. EM paint jobs...


??? Huh, the picture is just the same art that is in the codex. It's a drawn picture and no a picture of a model.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> ??? Huh, the picture is just the same art that is in the codex. It's a drawn picture and no a picture of a model.


That was about the model posted on the first page, not the WD pic :wink:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah.... doh :crazy:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree. I doubt that this concerns the "summer of flyers" rumour. It seems that this is purely advertising for the DE with maybe a hint that some sort of flying contraption is released. I personally is the Razorwing Jetfighter as pitcured because it may not be as good as the Voidraven but it sounds cooler.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally I think they might throw in the Summer of Flier thing in July, it's pretty much the only slot left this year if Necrons are in August. I'm having a real hard time fitting in the fliers, tyranid second wave and Necrons. We will get at least 1 more codex this year, Necrons most likely. Tyranid 2nd wave could be in October though and then Sisters/Tau in January. That would fit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

To be honest I doubt that there will be any new codex releases until November. That period always seems a favourite for 40K releases (BT, Eldar, SW, DE)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Black Templars aren't happening until Warhammer 40K: Dark Millenium Online as a tie-in, likely. Synchronously with 6th edition launch we will probably see (Black Templars + Eldar <starter set for 6th>) --> Chaos --> Orks. Which means all the playable races from DMO.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Black Templars aren't happening until Warhammer 40K: Dark Millenium Online as a tie-in, likely. Synchronously with 6th edition launch we will probably see (Black Templars + Eldar <starter set for 6th>) --> Chaos --> Orks. Which means all the playable races from DMO.


Good theory.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I was not speculating as to whether the BT would be next but that the November slot is normally a 40K new codex release. I was using the BT as an example when they were released in November 2005.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Black Templars aren't happening until Warhammer 40K: Dark Millenium Online as a tie-in, likely


GW don't tie in release dates, especially with that of a computer game, 
it's possible that it could work the other way, 
but barely so as there are so many logistical problems with tieing in different products from barely related companies


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> GW don't tie in release dates, especially with that of a computer game,
> it's possible that it could work the other way,
> but barely so as there are so many logistical problems with tieing in different products from barely related companies


i have to agree, doing a tie in with a computer game would be folly at best,name me one computer game that has come out when it was supposed to? im still waiting for some games to be released from the 80's for my spectrum+2


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Is this sky thing a new game expansion you mean? Like Cities of death and Apoc and all that?


----------



## Tahiri (Feb 28, 2011)

unxpekted22 said:


> Is this sky thing a new game expansion you mean? Like Cities of death and Apoc and all that?


Don't think so, its just a name they have given this next wave of models.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

To be fair though, if the BT's codex is already waiting in the pipe line, as has been suggested, it's just a case of hanging around until the computer game is finished. I mean, if it is done, then they must be waiting for something...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> To be fair though, if the BT's codex is already waiting in the pipe line, as has been suggested, it's just a case of hanging around until the computer game is finished. I mean, if it is done, then they must be waiting for something...


who says its done?who says its ready and even if its true who says they are waiting for something, most likely they are waiting for the slot that it was planned for whenever that maybe, GW is like everyother company in that they are working way in advance to a plan, they have a massive amount of logistics to consider for every release, from design,writing,production,distribution,promotion and printing,painting etc etc 
they could be waiting but why would they? they would be more likely to avoid a tie in with a game as promoting the table top at the same time as the online release is counter productive, they want bums on seat looking at a screen not people knocking out black templar armies for the table top.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> Is this sky thing a new game expansion you mean? Like Cities of death and Apoc and all that?


From the rumours that has been posted about it since last year it's basically supposed to be a new rules set for 40k. A way to use fliers in your regular games of 40k. I 100% believe there will be a Fliers vehicle rule in 6ed and with this they could introduce it earlier.

Basically a new unit type, Fliers, probably similar to the rules in Apocalypse but with slight changes to make it more feasible for the tabletop.
Rumoured vehicles include :
Tyranid Harpy
Ork Fightaboma
Tau Drones or some such
Imperial Thunderbolt or some such

Some rumoured suggestions would have the Valkyrie, Vendetta, Stormraven and the DE ones getting a unit type change from skimmer to flier as well because skimmer doesn't exactly fit these models.



bitsandkits said:


> who says its done?who says its ready and even if its true who says they are waiting for something, most likely they are waiting for the slot that it was planned for whenever that maybe, GW is like everyother company in that they are working way in advance to a plan, they have a massive amount of logistics to consider for every release, from design,writing,production,distribution,promotion and printing,painting etc etc
> they could be waiting but why would they? they would be more likely to avoid a tie in with a game as promoting the table top at the same time as the online release is counter productive, they want bums on seat looking at a screen not people knocking out black templar armies for the table top.


This rumour comes from Lord Castellan from BOLS, this thread.
He basically claims that the BT are 100% done and should be the next codex released by GW. Then people started speculating if BT would be released together with the MMO since you play BT SM in the game.
So then the starter set rumour started with BT vs Chaos Daemons or CSM as that's also in the MMO.

As for GW waiting with releases, dont they do that all the time? I remember reading that the new plastic daemon prince model were seen in pictures and articles in WD up to 2 years before the actual release of these models.
I'm sure GW has models done for armies that wont be released for years yet, it would make sense that they focus on an army that is getting an update and once that is done they move on to the next army or expansion or whatever. In the mean time the models etc get produced for a year so that GW can actually support the release of these new kits.
I seriously doubt GW were only just finishing up the GKs in say Jan before they started producing the new boxed models en masse. The shitty quality of the codex though suggest that codicies could be written just a month or two before the release as there is no quality control or playtesting to speak of going on at GW HQ. Then again it was said that the sales department sent the GK dex back to be rewritten because it wouldn't sell enough models so that could explain why the quality of it is so piss poor.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> The shitty quality of the codex though suggest that codicies could be written just a month or two before the release as there is no quality control or playtesting to speak of going on at GW HQ. Then again it was said that the sales department sent the GK dex back to be rewritten because it wouldn't sell enough models so that could explain why the quality of it is so piss poor.


Codices are written and finalised a good 6-8 months before release. Finished copies don't come back til 2 or so months before release though. 

I don't know where you get the idea no playtesting goes on. They are generally playtested during writing for anything up to a year before getting sent off to the printers. However, with such a small writing team and several things for several systems getting written at the same time, it's easy for things to fall through the cracks or get missed. Games Dev are only human, after all. The rest of the Studio helps out where it can, but it's usually the people who play those armies that help, and if something is broken in yoru favour with your personal army, would _you_ point it out to get changed?

What exactly do you mean when you say "shitty quality"? I've now read it, and apart from the usual slips in spelling and the like, I'd hardly call it "shitty quality"...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

When I buy a codex it is supposed to be my army book for the next 6-10 years as that's how long GW takes between updates for the armies I play. I expect there to be no problems or obvious questions when I start playing. Within 24 hours of getting the codex I could break it because of unclear rules but that's just cheese hunting, I can accept the cheese but not the "broken" unclear rules. There are allot of problems with this codex, the most rules problems in codex history (at least for as long as I have been playing). This codex requires an FAQ just to be able to play it in a competitive environment.

If you can answer the following problems and be so sure your interpretation are so correct that you would bet your life on it I would be impressed. I only use this extreme because how you interpret could win or lose you a game, and if you are in a tournament and close to winning that 100$ price you dont want to get boned by a rules question that no one knows how to answer and forced to dice off, then later an FAQ comes out making your interpretation correct but since it wasn't out at the time you lost that 100$ price.

There is no quality control at GW, every single codex that has come out with 5E most people have been able to break within 24 hours of getting it. The rules should be free and we should be able to beta test them for GW so problems like these wont happen.
GWs rules are similar to unfinished games that get released too early just so they can make some money and fix the problems with patches, problem is GW pretty much never patch their products and if they do they end up making retarded rules (I'm looking at you camo cloaks and Shadow in the Warp). You mean to tell me a hive mind can block out an entire section of space from all interstellar communications but if I just hop into a rhino I'm safe from the effect? Just throw some astropaths into a rhino can call for help since nids are obviously near...

The GK codex was not proof read, heck most dexes come with spelling errors so that should be proof enough, and the amount of problems with it should not have been there. GW can't write rules for shit, they should either give the rules out for free or outsource it to people competent enough to do it for them.

Here is the email I wrote regarding some problems, are the answers to these OBVIOUS? and I'm retarded for not understanding or is there something to my thought process? Most of these could be game changing, the difference between losing or winning a game. At the moment this codex is not tournament valid in my opinion because there are so many rules questions that needs answering.



> As for the GK codex I do agree that it's a pretty cool codex in regards to the combinations you can do but I also think it's the worst codex every written from a rules point of view. The codex is next to unplayable as it is and NO, I do not mean rules bending and cheese as I know at least one of you guys would bring that up since I brought up the webway cheese from the DE codex which they did FAQ. I mean rules that you have no idea how to resolve as it is, like the DK DCCW it comes with. How many attacks does it come with base? Is it 3 or 4? It comes with 2 nemesis doomfists which the rule for says : Count as DCCW in every way and the rules for DCCW says you get 1 extra attack for each additional DCCW you have and it doubles your S, but that's for walkers. The DK is not a walker, so does it have 3 attacks base with S6 or 4 with S10?
> As you said on the show, Astrail Aim vs flat out, like Reavers or heck Scarabs. Do reavers get their 3+ cover save and Scarabs their 2+, or are they both reduced to a 4+ cover save since the rules says the target gets a 4+ cover save vs this attack that can NOT be modified in any way.
> Then we have Rad grenades stacking? Hammerhand stacking? Can you shunt with the scout rule granted by Grand Strategy. All of which could be game changing depending on how they are answered.
> How about this one I just came to think of when writing the below statement, lets say I hit your 5 terminators with 1 mindstrike missile, do all take a perils or just the justicar if he is still alive? The unit counts as a single psyker after all?
> ...



In the end this is suppose to be a fun hobby and game, but I dont think it's fun to pay for something that is of shitty quality.

Yes, I'm bitter because I feel GW destroyed one of the first armies I ever collected.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Amen to that.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

To properly answer most of that I will have to get back the copy of the Codex I had. However, you seem for the most part to answer your own questions about rules the sentence after you pose them, for example: "_Do reavers get their 3+ cover save and Scarabs their 2+, or are they both reduced to a 4+ cover save since the rules says the target gets a 4+ cover save vs this attack that can NOT be modified in any way._

If that email hasn't been answered, then I can tell you straight off why: _I _would ignore an email that was written like that. It's hard to follow, and reads like an angry rant rather than a structured and reasonable request for clarification. As soon as you throw in random swear words you lose all credibility. 

I'd try re-writing it and sending it again. Pitch it politely, reasonably, and ask for clarification and help rather than screaming abuse and calling them idiots. :wink:

And I'll get that Codex and have a look when I get the chance, I don't get much online time right now.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

This email is a rant, that's the whole point of the email. I wrote a quite long email (what you see is about 1/3rd of it) to the podcast The Eternal Warriors where I listed some really good tactics with the GK codex. They might bring it up in the next show or so.

Their opinion is that the GK codex is one of the best dexes GW has come out with as of late, both from a fluff perspective and a unit diversity perspective. I only agree on the unit diversity perspective as I think the GK codex has some really cool combinations you can do but the Inquisition part of the dex is what I was looking forwards to and even though they improved it allot they still cripple you with the forcing of taking Coteaz if you want a henchmen army.

Basically they have their point of view and I respect that, I just added my own point of view to the discussion as I think good rules should always come before good fluff. At the end of the day it's the rules we go to for guidance on playing the game and not the fluff. Good fluff gets you excited about an army but shitty rules can cripple you.

As for Astral Aim I take it you would rule that the Reaver lose their 3+ cover and only get a 4+ and the scarabs would lose their cover 2+ and only get a 4+.
This is how I would rule it by looking at the rule but I'm sure allot of people would claim rules bending and that's not what the designers wanted.

I'm pretty sure that in the FAQ they will simply add "at the end of the sentence add : unless the targets cover save would normally be better" but you can't be 100% sure of this either.

Maybe the fluff is that they are really good at hitting moving targets, the faster they go the easier they are to hit whilst targets that stand still are allot harder to hit. This does make sense does it not?...


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

I would have to rule in you take the best save possible from the BRB. Astral Aim does not state it replaces the save, it just says you are given a save.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

The rulebook also stats the codex over rules rulebook on every occasion, the astral aim also states that "The target automatically has a 4+ cover save (which cannot be modified by any means) against this attack".

It's the "this attack" that makes it tricky, as a normal attack would give scarabs a 2+ cover save but "this attack" give you an automatic cover save of 4+ that can NOT be modified by any means.
It's a question on whether you get to chose which cover save you want to use, the rule book would suggest you use the best one but this is a codex entry so supersedes the rulebook.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I would think that this cover save cannot be modified by stealth or any other means (in case the unit in question didn't have a cover save) but in case a unit already has a cover save for being in terrain or whatever then it gets whatever cover save it had + bonuses. I guess you are right in that it's open to interpretation. I don't think it's that big of a deal though.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

I feel like you are just hanging on the words of it a little too much. I understand that codex supersedes BRB, however, it is not taking away any saves. It is giving you _another_ cover save, unless you did not have one already, in which case you would use the Astral Aim save. 

The book is ridden with these weird wordy rules and does not give many good examples of how these rules are used. Just Matt Ward being the Micheal Bay of 40k is all. 

Cheers MCC


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Does the new turbo penetrator work like the old one? Meaning you can get a pen total of 39 vs the old one of 30.

The old one was FAQd to give you a max of 30.
3 for sniper
3 D6 for a max of 18
3 D3 for a rending max of 9
30 pen max

The new one would be
3 for sniper
4 D6 for a max of 24
4 D4 for a rending max of 12
39 pen max

I dont understand why they changed it to 4D6 if it works exactly like the old one? Isn't a max pen of 30 enough? It does require a ridiculous amount of luck but still, when the pen shot is more than twice the max armour in the game it gets you thinking.

Here is something Ive seen people misunderstand with the Shield Breaker round, if I shoot a terminator with a stormshield, iron halo or whatever inv save he might have and he is not in terrain he will automatically die unless he has more than 1W.

Some people think that the round just removes an inv save for the rest of the game but it also causes the wound. It's pretty clear in the book but some people seems to have missed it. So any dude with an inv save granted by wargear dies automatically if you hit and allocated it to him with the shield-breaker round.

And like I mentioned above, the Culexus, I would say he gets an extra shot for each GK within 12". Stick him near your main force and you should be able to reach 10-20 shots pretty easily.

Some state you only get +1 for each unit because of the GK units count as a single psyker but that doesn't make sense for all the reasons I mentioned in my rant.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

What I dont understand is how anybody who has played this game for a couple of years or more can still get bent out of shape at every new codex release. 

Warhammer 40k players are like smokers. Smokers know the product is killing them, but they just cannot stop using it because they're addicts. They will complain every inch of the way and claim to be quitting nearly every day.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> Warhammer 40k players are like smokers. Smokers know the product is killing them, but they just cannot stop using it because they're addicts. They will complain every inch of the way and claim to be quitting nearly every day.


That's why my friends and I cal it "plasti-crack" and refer to the local store as either or pusher or dealer depending on how well stocked he is.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I always say crack is cheaper


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

crack is cheaper but you need to keep buying it. anyone with self restraint.... wait no one in this hobby has self restraint, nevermind.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I can quit when I want to... really


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

So on the first or second page of this thread someone said that wracks where going to be metal and I had heard that myself at first but what about GW shutting down there metal range? Any word on that and if they do what then for the wracks....? Got to have them... must have them fast. lol


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Black Templars aren't happening until Warhammer 40K: Dark Millenium Online as a tie-in, likely. Synchronously with 6th edition launch we will probably see (Black Templars + Eldar <starter set for 6th>) --> Chaos --> Orks. Which means all the playable races from DMO.


Yay Chaos and space marines and eldar I had my ideas on space marines vs chaos and hopefully Dark angels vs khorn but Black templars would be cool as I like them and I was told a rumor that there would be no xenos and no ultra smurfs and no matt ward making his crap races look nice.

Edit: But wait wouldn't that but back the release of the starter set as well.
and MadCow you've been having having too much plasti-crack.
But it is less that crack if its from wayland and you live in Australia 50% off ! (well the rrp of Australia is just crap $90 dread knight when the Australian currency is more than the American currency.


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Mortalis said:


> So on the first or second page of this thread someone said that wracks where going to be metal and I had heard that myself at first but what about GW shutting down there metal range? Any word on that and if they do what then for the wracks....? Got to have them... must have them fast. lol


 Good question I guess if they are truly shutting down metal you may even see them as the first resin models... 

I'm excited personally I think the DE flier, whichever one they do, could look fantastic.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

GW are not shutting down metal, thats just a rumor that got completely out of hand.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> GW are not shutting down metal, thats just a rumor that got completely out of hand.



Well that kinda sucks. I hate most of GW metal figs and would love to see them go to a all plastic models across the board for every army.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I can give up this hobby, really.

just give me the god damn sprues!! :wild:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Mortalis said:


> Well that kinda sucks. I hate most of GW metal figs and would love to see them go to a all plastic models across the board for every army.


???

with a couple of exceptions the GW metal characters are FAR superior to anything made in plastic.

do you just dislike working with metal models?


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Ya its not that I had the look of the metal models I just dont like working with metal. And I think if they put time into there plastic they would look as good or even better and I like how much easier it is to convert plastic over metal. But thats just my thoughts.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Little speculation but some guys at my shop said they were expecting dark eldar second wave within a few weeks.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well we 'should' see the models any day now on the site, as they are coming out in june, no? and it IS may now, so we will probably see them this week or early next week hopefully, atleast if the rumors are true about them coming in 2 parts again in the month.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well we 'should' see the models any day now on the site, as they are coming out in june, no? and it IS may now, so we will probably see them this week or early next week hopefully, atleast if the rumors are true about them coming in 2 parts again in the month.


Wishful thinking, I would say they will post up blacked out pictures that say "Ha ha ha" Then some long line about the up coming the release. I personally would love to see a plastic thunderbolt kit but thats about as likely as my reaver building and painting its self.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Wishful thinking, I would say they will post up blacked out pictures that say "Ha ha ha" Then some long line about the up coming the release. I personally would love to see a plastic thunderbolt kit but thats about as likely as my reaver building and painting its self.


um, its not necessarily wishful thinking.

May
June

they have, for every release in the past 3 years atleast, on the site, given a 'preorder' at the shortest time of 1 month.

They tease us with little preview pictures, then let us gawk at how good the models are for whatever unit they are for a month, make people want them. then when its released, everyone goes out and buys it.

there is a very good possibility that we will see the models for the first release (if the rumors are true about it being a split release one early one late in the month) this week.


----------

